# Melting Fins



## nt2safe (Jan 25, 2015)

I am a new Betta owner and I am just beside myself watching my little Betta's fins melt away. The chlorine is at 0 on a test strip and the Ph is at 7/7.5. He lives in a 1gal tank with with an air pump and a heater (75 degrees). I just don't know what I am doing wrong. He seems very happy but he is definitely in need of some serious help. 

What should I do?????


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Could you show a picture? He could have something.

But with the care information you've given, it looks like his tank is too small and you could boost the temperature a little bit.

How often do you do water changes? What kind of ornaments do you have? If you have a plastic plant, it could be ripping his fins.

As for the tank, you should upgrade him to atleast a 2.5 gallon.


----------



## nt2safe (Jan 25, 2015)

I tried to post a pictures but didn't have good luck. The flowers are plastic flowers for Betta's?! I do a 50% water change every week and a full water change every 2 weeks. Poor little guy looked so bad this morning when I left. It asked for a URL for the image but I don't have them posted online. What do you suggest? I just feel horrible about it.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

In a tank that small it would need an 100% daily. I would suggest getting a 2.5+ gallon with a filter and silk plants. You can find silk plants at Petco.

There's a great tank they have on sale right now:
http://www.petco.com/product/125677...px?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_FishTanksAquariums

It comes with a filter. Also, are you using water conditioner? You need it to clear out any toxic stuff that may be in your tap.

To post a picture, go to tinypic.com and upload a picture, it will give you a few links, copy and paste the link that says "forum or message board", which I believe is the second one.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Bailmint said:


> To post a picture, go to tinypic.com and upload a picture, it will give you a few links, copy and paste the link that says "forum or message board", which I believe is the second one.


Or better yet scroll down, go advanced, click the paper clip icon and follow the instructions in the pop-up window.


----------



## nt2safe (Jan 25, 2015)

. Okay I think the photo upload my have worked. Sooo left work went straight to the pet store. Silk flowers..check, conditioner for the water..check, didn't get the bigger tank yet but I'm on it. Came home treated the water cleaned everything off put in the silk flowers and tried to upload the picture. I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## nt2safe (Jan 25, 2015)

http://i58.tinypic.com/k2k0g8.jpg shoot try this one for the picture sorry about that.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

He should be fine, just tell us when you get that new tank.


----------



## nt2safe (Jan 25, 2015)

My little Freddy is so happy. Thank you for the advice and help. His fins are still shaggy but not getting worse. Should I put medicine in the water or just give it time? http://tinypic.com/r/2zyabnc/8h


----------



## nt2safe (Jan 25, 2015)

Btw. I have had the new tank for one week.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I wouldn't use any medicine unless his fins get infected. Warm, clean water and good food help the fins grow back the best. I hope he continues to improve!


----------



## nt2safe (Jan 25, 2015)

His fins are still not improving. I am wondering if I am feeding him too much. I have done 2 partial water changes since I bought the new tank and he has a little hole through the top fin now. I feed him as many pellets as he can eat in about 2 minute once a day..but he eats a lot... He can eat about 5 big pellets in that time. I am feeding him ZooMed BETTA micro floating pellet food. It isn't those little tiny pellets they are pretty good sized. ??? He is a very happy little guy, blowing his little bubble nests and darting around the tank but I sure would like to see his fins big and beautiful again. Any more thoughts would be great.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Sounds like way too much food. Don't go by the how much they can eat in a minute rule, make a set number of pellets to drop in the water. Most people feed until the belly is slightly rounded. As long as your water is clean and warm and you're keeping up on water changes, he should be ey okay.


----------



## nt2safe (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you. How long does it take for the fins to heal?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I was told with good water and food, 1 mm per month. The new growth will be clearish. My boy just stopped fin biting a few weeks ago, and I can see a tiny bit of new growth.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

How many water changes are you doing? In a filtered 2.5 gallon, I would do two or three 50% changes per week. As long as you keep his water nice and clean, his fins should start healing up.

Uneaten food can really influence water parameters in small tanks; if he does miss some pellets, you can use a turkey baster to remove them from the tank right away so they don't affect the water quality.


----------

